# interval gold



## jjking42 (Aug 12, 2005)

does anyone belong to inerval gold ?

is there any real benifit outside of II making more money


----------



## Dave M (Aug 12, 2005)

The Gold upgrade is worthwhile if you have the time and inclination to purchase multiple Getaway weeks, because of the $25-per-week discount. Otherwise, I see no advantage.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 12, 2005)

I joined, I won't renew.  The discount on getaways was a nice perk when they priced the getaways more reasonably than they do now - in fact we used to use the getaways more than exchanges but haven't for 4 years now.

The other stuff they offer is seemingly pointless after further review.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you're paying for Hertz #1 Gold, Interval Gold can get you that membership for free. I believe Hertz #1 Gold is a $50 value. 

The getaway discounts have been mentioned already. Everything else was just a waste of paper IMO. I won't be going Gold again until I see more benefit to it for me. Since I don't use Getaways and don't have a desire to be a Hertz #1 Gold member (I find better rates with Thrifty, Dollar et... and their prefered membership is FREE), it's a waste of my money.


----------

